
DNA Digital Data Storage - duck
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_digital_data_storage
======
ausbah
Is there anything significant that could be learned from DNA and applied to
traditional computer storage methods? Or is this efficient something intrinsic
to DNA that can't simply "be transferred"?

~~~
waiquoo
The other aspect is that the shelf life of DNA can be significantly longer
than other mediums. I haven't personally done anything with DNA data storage,
but the idea is that tape storage is good for 30-50 yrs, but we can recover
intact DNA from mammoths (~10,000 yrs)

~~~
DoctorOetker
I believe that DNA recovery after 10k years is not very representative of DNA
durability.

~~~
waiquoo
You are correct, but the variable of interest is recoverability

